# Grantsville and Settlement Canyon Res 1-15



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Grantsville - Arrived at 1pm to see some open water at the north end. There was about 6 inches of ice everywhere we drilled and the edges were fine. We headed out to the East dike as we saw a guy getting into some rainbows (9 total). There was about 8 people on the ice. IT WAS WINDY!!! Enough that the slick ice made you slide around invouluntarily in the gusts. Since we forgot the chairs we were at the winds mercy.

We tried 46 ft., 34 ft., and 15 ft. of water with 34 ft. being the ticket. I got 1 bow and my twin got 4 bows. The action was fast and furious when the school traveled by. Lots of bait stealing bites and quite a few just simply "got off the hook" upon retrieval. The wind got colder and we were unale to set up our tent for protection so we left by 3pm.

We were using a radical glow jig in orange as well as a glow pepper jig with big glow jig heads tipped with nightcrawlers. We invested in the UV light by the way. We tried the pumpkin pepper jigs and ice flies but the wind prevented them from getting down. Never had the wind tug on the line like that before! :shock: One poor guy lost his bucket as the wind shot it across the ice at 20mph and into the open water.

Settlement Canyon Res. - We arrived at 4pm. One soul was on the ice and he was leaving. He claimed he got one dink trout at the dam. We literally traveled the entire perimeter of the lake searching for the sweet spot with the sonar and never spent more than 10 mins at any one spot. Finally at the dam I lost one fish. We were outta there by 5:15pm. It was super windy there too! I was using a radical glow jig in orange my twin used a glow pepper jig with big glow jig heads both tipped with nightcrawlers. Ice was 7 inches thick and the edges were great. There are no signs on the road at the turnoff anymore. Wish I could pontoon there.

Grantsville upon arrival. Yes that is open water.









The 1st 2 trout









Me ice fishing in the wind of Grantsville









Settlement Canyon Res. Quite a walk to travel the entire thing looking for fish.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cool, I fished there and caught... how many... oh yeah, 1 measly rainbow.


----------

